# Oblivion



## kyektulu (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi guys

I have recently bought Oblivion, after my last thread (which was lost in the crash) I did want Morrowind, but the game couple cope with my specked up pooter.

Well anyways I have Oblivion now and im loving it, but the one problem I am having is all the bloody merchants are too honest and wont purchase my stolen items, which is a right pain as I would have alot more dough to buy better armour and wepons etc.

I am early on in the game, only completed a few quests and I would say about 6hrs of gameplay.
Could anyone tell me what towns I can find the more nefarious merchants who are willing to buy my ookie gear? 
Im having to stash it everywhere at the minute.

Cheers


----------



## Duchessprozac (Oct 16, 2008)

You can only sell stolen merchandise to fences and you need to be a member of the theives guild to have access to them. There are a couple fo ways of joining. Either go to jail for stealing or ( I think) ask beggars about the Grey Fox. eventually you will be approached about joining.

Frankly, I found stealing stuff is Oblivion dull as there's no unique loot to take.  But that's probably because I came from playing Morrowind where if there was a priceless artefact carelessly lying around, I would find a way of getting my hands on it.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 16, 2008)

Not played Morrowind, but I quite liked stealing stuff in Oblivion. Not as much fun as assassinating people though


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 16, 2008)

Stealing in Oblivion is like totally needed, the cash rewards for fufilling quests just isnt enough.

Can you be a member of more than one Guild?

I only just joined the fighters guild and havcnt even done a mission yet.


----------



## Somni (Oct 16, 2008)

Sure, more than one guild is possible.  I was a member of at least four (assassin, fighter, mage, thief) at the same time.  The mage quests were interesting as my character could only cast the initial spells, still became head of guild without needing to buy anything beyond nightvision if I recall correctly.

I also seemed to do ok kit wise without stealing, it took a while to get going but I found steel plate in a cave somewhere then a few levels later I found something heavier, then dwarf curass and then a daedric (or whatever those things through the portal are) one.  Then again I did focus almost exclusively on strength, longsword, heavy armour, block and lockpicking (for dungeon chests).

Oh, and PS. if you see any crates or baskets round a town see if theres anything in them.  Often this does not count as stealing and although there is little of great value in them there is occasionally something of moderate value and you can collect up all the cheap things and sell them on.  I made a tidy profit at the start to buy myself some decent starting gear before I was tough enough to go raiding for it.


----------



## kale (Oct 16, 2008)

I wouldn't bother buying armour, you'll find enough either lying around (in crates, etc) or on the bodies of your dead victims.


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 17, 2008)

Ahh thats good that I can be a member of more than one guild, I was thinking you wouldne be able to join fighters and theives guilds together as the fighters guild woman gave me this major lecture about if you do crime you get kicked out yada yada....
I guess then all I have to do is not get caught.

does anyone know any good sites for mods?

I have joined Nexus.


----------



## Duchessprozac (Oct 17, 2008)

Planet Elder Scrolls is probably the best, although you'll need a fileplanet account 

Planet Elder Scrolls - Maps, News, Oblivion, Cheats, Downloads

There's also the oblivion mods wiki

Category:Mods - Oblivion Mod Wiki


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for that, a friend told me about Nexus for mods, they look great and I downloaded a few, however im not sure if they have sucessfully installed or not because I cant see them on the construction set.
Is there some way I can see if they have installed?

Sos for being an ass pain. lol


----------



## rosshaldz (Oct 18, 2008)

kyektulu said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have recently bought Oblivion, after my last thread (which was lost in the crash) I did want Morrowind, but the game couple cope with my specked up pooter.
> 
> ...


Don't worry I started about 6 times, and when my saved games got corrupted I deleted all and restarted for the 7th time. The point is, I did in 3 weeks what previously took me  9 months. Restart and when you go through
 the tunnels after the jail break, pick up and use the conjuration spell without end,use it till you get sick of it. The reason is that, by the time you start,or well before, the Daedric gates to, Oblivion quest ( Oblivion Gates ) you will have powerful monsters of your own to help you all the way. Be either a master or an Expert of Conjusation before the gates Of Oblivion quests. 

good luck


----------



## Urlik (Oct 18, 2008)

I found alchemy the quickest way to make money.
even buying ingredients from merchants and inns then making the potions and selling them back made me rich in no time and boosted my alchemy skill really quickly.
just don't buy any ingredients that cost over 10 when you are starting out as the profit on the potion is minimal when you need to mix 2 or more ingrdients.


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 19, 2008)

Urlik said:


> I found alchemy the quickest way to make money.
> even buying ingredients from merchants and inns then making the potions and selling them back made me rich in no time and boosted my alchemy skill really quickly.
> just don't buy any ingredients that cost over 10 when you are starting out as the profit on the potion is minimal when you need to mix 2 or more ingrdients.



Thanks for that

Can you give me some idea of what potions I can make and ingredients, I tried to make something a few times to no avail, the 'create' button does not highlight.

Also if poss can you give me a reciepe that can make some healing potions?

Cheers babe x


----------



## Urlik (Oct 19, 2008)

at first you need to use 2 or 3 ingredients to make potions
I'll have a quick go at a new game (I can't remember the starting potions offhand) and see if I can sort out a few recipes for you


----------



## Duchessprozac (Oct 19, 2008)

The game actually filters ingredients automatically so you can only mix potions/poisons. Once you've put something into a slot, the other ingredients that show will all make potions with it. If none show up then you don't have anything to mix with it and you should try another base ingredient.

For an ingredient to show as having certain properties, and therefore to appear in the list of useable ingredients, you need to have your alchemy skill above the base. I'm not sure if it's the same in Oblivion, but in Morrowind if you had really low (Below 20 I think) alchemy, then you wouldn't know what anything did.


----------



## Urlik (Oct 20, 2008)

as Duchess said, the ingredients are filtered, but once you add one, when you click on the slot to add a second, it will only show those that can be added.

to make a health potion, simply choose a base ingredient that has *restore health *as an effect (the effects are shown when you mouse over the ingredients) and then add another ingredient that also has restore health as an effect.
when making health potions, be careful not to add ingredients that also have matching negative effects.

but don't worry about making health potions, you'll find more than you need. just gather and buy ingredients then mix potions and sell them to make big money quickly.

when ever you see any food laying around unobserved, take it and then make potions from it as soon as possible as that gets rid of the stolen status and you can then sell the potions to legit merchants  (this was the only regular theft I found profitable as it the items sold for a better money than most things)

I had to remind myself how it worked as I had recently had another look at Two Worlds and that has a different (and better IMO) alchemy process


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 20, 2008)

Cheers guys I been having a few goes at alchemy, still hit and miss but im getting there an levelled up a few times.

Oh have you guys ever tried any of the Companions mods?

I been browsing Nexus and found a really cool mod that lets you have a wolf as a companion, and being dotty about wolves I am certainly gonna give that 1 a try. lol


----------



## Urlik (Oct 20, 2008)

haven't tried any companion mods. might have a look at them next time I play through.

don't worry about the results of the alchemy as long as you get a potion to sell until you've improved your alchemy skill a few levels.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't know about Oblivion, Ky, but I have to tell you, Morrowind kind of blows, if you'll excuse my language.

I've gotten through the game on just about every race there is.  It gets old fast.


----------



## Urlik (Oct 21, 2008)

Ky, there are loads of mods for Oblivion here as well
nicely categorised with search and filter features


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 21, 2008)

Dammit just bought Knights of the Nine expansion and cos of the mods I have installed im going to have to uninstall everything and then reinstall, thus starting again! :O
Just as I was getting somewhere... 

Urlik I know a few command cheats, all the spells, as much money as you like... etc

I havnt used them as I kind of want to play the game properly first but if you want them, let me know  lol


----------



## Urlik (Oct 21, 2008)

no thanks
I have no will power and if I have them, I'll use them LOL


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 28, 2010)

If short of money, just raid the Fighters and Mages guilds for cash, and raid a few dungeons. 

Never buy any general equipment, weapons, or armour, though - plenty of loot to be found in the dungeons.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Feb 28, 2010)

After you finish the main quest line or any time really you should download a mod called The Lost Spires. The Lost Spires - Home this is a mod created by a community member and it is fully voice acted and is as good as anything from the developer, Bethesda. Also another really great mod is the Sentient Weapon. The Sentient Weapon 1.0 Download, The Elder Scrolls 4 Modifications this mod gets you a talking sword with up to three personalities in the weapon and from time to time they will switch personalities. Also each personality in the sword has a personal quest that you can get and that will give the sword more powers.

There are also a ton of mods that add things like lights in the windows of all cities and things like cloaks, capes, gloves and other clothing items. Clothing in Oblivion can be enchanted and can then be used as armor. For instance if you wait until you are level 17 you start to get the most powerful Sigil Stones when you close an Oblivion gate, the Trancendent ones.  http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Oblivion:Sigil_Stone Also if you save just before your PC grabs the Sigil Stone and then you don't get the stone you want you can reload grab it again and get a different result. Stones like Frost Shield, Shock Shield, etc actually add amor points to the clothing so it is possible with a full set of clothing to have the max armor with just clothing, making it so you don't get over weight. Also if you go just outside of the Imperial City you will find a merchant who sells things a Thief would want, and his name is Shady Sam. What I do is I go and kill Shady Sam and take his clothing and enchant it because he has an all black outfit. You can find Shady Sam here: http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Oblivion:Shady_Sam

Enjoy!


----------



## bunnypeaches (Feb 28, 2010)

Aww I only have Oblivion for Xbox 360 and no internet connection at our new house so I can't get any of these fancy downloads  But I have the Knights of the Nine and Shivering Isles expansions and I never get sick of this game, whenever it gets tedious I restart and start over.  
Specially the Shivering Isles quests keep me amused for hours... But maybe I'm just easily amused?


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Feb 28, 2010)

bunnypeaches said:


> Aww I only have Oblivion for Xbox 360 and no internet connection at our new house so I can't get any of these fancy downloads  But I have the Knights of the Nine and Shivering Isles expansions and I never get sick of this game, whenever it gets tedious I restart and start over.
> Specially the Shivering Isles quests keep me amused for hours... But maybe I'm just easily amused?


 
Even on the xbox you should still be able to do the clothing enchant thing. You can of course use any clothing but I find if you want to play a thief that black really suits the character. 

When closing Oblivion gates for the purpose of just getting stones all you do is avoid the gates that are just outside of the cities as these gates all advance the main questline. Instead just go out and search the country side for random Oblivion gates and close those instead and that way you can get your stones for enchanting purposes and not end the main questline in that process.


----------



## iiambeast (Mar 2, 2010)

okaa, first go to jail. it dont matter how you do itt. when you get outta jail for the first time a girl comes up to you. gives you a msg. follow it and do that quest. it will put you in the theives guild, after that follow that story a little bit and you will be open to a fence. witch allow you to sell all your stolen items,


hopee it helped.


----------

